# How far away is too far?



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think 30 minutes is fine and probably very common. You can easily call the vet before you get there if you feel it's necessary. I lived half hour away from my barn before, it wasn't a big deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am 20 minutes from where I board. I'll complain about it sometimes, but in reality, it's not bad at all. 

I myself would be willing to do 40 minutes. So I think it is reasonable, if that is the type of facility you want.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It takes me 50 minutes to get to my training facility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

My barn is 30 minutes away on a good day. It is 45 minutes to an 1 hour away during rush hour.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

we have a few boarders in our barn that are a good hour away. There is one person who lives 2 hours away. and plenty that are 30-40 minutes away. No big deal. If its an emergency there will be a plan for what to do. Thats what you pay for.


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

Great! I feel so much better about it. It is a nice area out there. Thanks


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm 40 minutes away now, and that's the farthest I would go on gas prices and time alone. Meeting the vet isn't a big deal since many are willing to give you window or advance call so you can start driving. It does stink to be so far away, but if the place has all that you are looking for, while the closer place is a small land locked place where you would have nowhere to ride, try the drive. You can always move if it is too much.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I was 45 mins away from one barn and then moved to one 30 mins away (but still almost an hour from work). I am so tired of the drive, now that the weather is awful I only go on weekends. BUT! in 2 weeks I am moving to a new barn that is only 7 minutes from my house and 15 from work. Trails across the street and access to the ***** and beach riding. Sooo excited.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How many factor in the cost of fuel and wear and tear on your vehicle? Why not advertise what you are looking for. Pasture care is healthier for the horse but it's nice to have access to a stall and tack room. I did pasture care with a good run-in shelter for when the bugs were bad. Large tack room. I also have a paddock, and small arena, either could be ridden in. This type of board means less labor for the owners as there is no stall cleaning to be done on a daily basis as most urine and manure is left in the pasture.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

For daily visits, I'd think 30 mins would be about my limit and even so, maybe not every day. When I have to send a horse out for show training, they aren't even in my state, they go to a trainer 5 1/2 hrs away. I am not the farthest out client though, he's got folks from Nebraska and California that come out too.


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah I would definately enjoy being closer, but there isn't any land near me unless you go atleast 20-30 mins away


----------

